# Bugger! She found it!



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

about 11 months to be exact.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I just go “there’s a guitar coming/going” “ok”


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I just get a healthy eye roll when I come home with something new. The nice thing is her room of useless shit is bigger than mine and I don't say anything so it buys me a lot of leeway.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> I just get a healthy eye roll when I come home with something new. The nice thing is her room of useless shit is bigger than mine and I don't say anything so it buys me a lot of leeway.


What, she collects bass and drums?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

player99 said:


> What, she collects bass and drums?


You, sir, have crossed a line.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> I just get a healthy eye roll when I come home with something new. The nice thing is her room of useless shit is bigger than mine and I don't say anything so it buys me a lot of leeway.


I like to remind my wife of the couple we met who collect egg coddlers. Their kitchen had a custom shelf up high around the room, and it was full of egg coddlers. And then I go to the guitar shop


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife is OK with me loving guitars because she knows I am responsible about it, and set aside money for it.

Just like I do for hookers and blow.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My wife has put up with my guitar buying habits for years. Last year she finally had enough and started requesting stuff for her. I have to buy her flowers once a month for a year to compensate for a custom shop strat I bought several months ago. Thats not too bad. Next years purchases include, possibly an R9 and a new Mesa amp. She wants $4,000 as she's planning a couple trips. Ok now thats starting to get more expensive.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> Next years purchases include, possibly an R9 and a new Mesa amp. She wants $4,000 as she's planning a couple trips. Ok now thats starting to get more expensive.


How much would the R9 and Mesa amp set you back?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

DC23 said:


> How much would the R9 and Mesa amp set you back?


Alot more having to pay a wife tax.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I have literally bought a guitar because my wife assumed I was going to buy a guitar, and she had already accepted that another one was coming in the house.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Currently, when you compare the value of your guitar collection to the value of your RRSP, it makes sense to buy more guitars. 
Share this wisdom with your significant other. You're welcome. 😁


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

zztomato said:


> Currently, when you compare the value of your guitar collection to the value of your RRSP, it makes sense to buy more guitars.
> Share this wisdom with your significant other. You're welcome. 😁


That is the one benefit of the inflated prices on Reverb. Buy a guitar, tell your significant other how much you paid, then show what that thing you're never going to sell is "worth". So a friend told me anyway.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

My wife and I support each other's hobbies and neither of us are unreasonable in our spending. We don't keep score and everything seems to work out in the end. A couple of years ago I told her I missed my Tele and regretted selling it and the next thing I know she's sending me ads for used Tele's. I would do the same for her.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

GuitarT said:


> My wife and I support each other's hobbies and neither of us are unreasonable in our spending. We don't keep score and everything seems to work out in the end. A couple of years ago I told her I missed my Tele and regretted selling it and the next thing I know she's sending me ads for used Tele's. I would do the same for her.


We didn't all get lucky and marry for love, ok?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> A couple of years ago I told her I missed my Tele and regretted selling it and the next thing I know she's sending me ads for used Tele's. *I would do the same for her.*


I know what you mean. I send my wife ads for guitars all the time but she won't buy them.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I send my woman all sorts of ads for her interests. I'll admit though, my hobbies cost a lot more than hers do. I do sell to buy, but I can't always. She does send me the odd ad, but she's aware that it's usually an expensive venture to entice me. I have tried to curb it lately mind you.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

She now just lift a shoulder…😊
Does not even ask how much I paid anymore… 🤓


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I used to really be into guns every time I would buy a new gun I would bring home roses. Now she fluckin hates roses!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

MarkM said:


> I used to really be into guns every time I would buy a new gun I would bring home roses. Now she fluckin hates roses!


I don't think my wife could ever hate roses. But she's definitely thinking bigger.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Mine doesn't mind flowers, but she prefers the garden type that she can grow and tend to in the yard. She also LOVES books. I'd be more apt to bring book store gift cards or seed packets home. Not saying it would smooth over a guitar, but she would be more accepting of those than a dozen roses. She isn't really into roses.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

At this point, people just expect that I buy a new guitar or two every year . They're more likely to ask a question "_what's wrong_" if I didn't buy a guitar in a calendar year.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Dru Edwards said:


> At this point, people just expect that I buy a new guitar or two every year . They're more likely to ask a question "_what's wrong_" if I didn't buy a guitar in a calendar year.


I got the same reaction when I said I might sell one. The wife genuinely looked concerned about me


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> I got the same reaction when I said I might sell one. The wife genuinely looked concerned about me


My wife fights me harder when I want to sell a guitar than buying one. She knows I'll likely regret it. If I tell her I'm selling to buy another guitar she knows the proceeds from the sold guitar will only pay about half of the new one.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

The policy here is: One in? One out! Nonnegotiable...


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

My money, my guitars, my business! Beats throwing money away on lotteries or Fanduel. I pay 2/3 of the mortgage, all the car, and all household expenses & utilities so I don't really have any patience for objecting about the occasional guitar that comes or goes. Could have worse hobbies.


----------

